# Comment installer LWJGL



## frankladen (2 Avril 2010)

Bonjour!

Je désirerais pouvoir utiliser la bibliothèque LWJGL afin de créer un jeu de billard en JAVA.
Cependant je suis incapable de l'installer ! j'ai suivi une panoplie de tutoriel et aucun ne fonctionne.... -_- 

J'ai besoin de votre aide !


----------



## ntx (3 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi vous posez toujours la question dans ce sens : "Comment installer ?" que ce soit en java, C++ ou autre. Une librairie ou un jar se met où tu veux, il n'y a rien à "installler". 
Par contre la question est : "Comment utiliser proprement mes outils de développement pour qu'ils trouvent les librairies et JAR sur mon DD ?" :rateau: Donc trouve toi un bon tutoriel de ton outil pour voir comment utiliser des jar dans ton projet.  En Java ça doit causer quelque part de "classpath".


----------



## frankladen (3 Avril 2010)

J'ai trouver dew tutoriels sur comment utiliser la bibliothèque, mais la question est que faire avec les JAR que j'ai télécharger ! ou les copier et dans quel répertoire pour que une fois dans éclipse je puisse les utiliser !


----------



## ntx (3 Avril 2010)

Tu les mets où tu veux, c'est ton projet dans Eclipse qu'il faut paramétrer pour lui dire où les chercher.


----------

